# Chronarch c14



## Capt. Blake Sartor

After only my second trip using the new chronarch the spool has chips corroded out of it. I take my spools out as soon as I get home and clean them as a part of my after fishing clean up. Pretty disappointed after spending 300 bucks on it. I've never had this problem with any other reel what's the deal shimano?


----------



## dbarham

What a drag

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipsay

Capt. Blake Sartor said:


> After only my second trip using the new chronarch the spool has chips corroded out of it. I take my spools out as soon as I get home and clean them as a part of my after fishing clean up. Pretty disappointed after spending 300 bucks on it. I've never had this problem with any other reel what's the deal shimano?


There was a thread on this very issue. Read through the whole thread to get the story bro. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=757281


----------



## Dipsay

dbarham said:


> What a drag
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


No foo he said spool! LOL J/k shop joke


----------



## dbarham

Lmao

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner

I'm sticking to the old pearl n gold so there heavy.Proven year after year.Blake shimano is making it good on the C14.


----------



## BlueWaveEd

Shimano will fix the issue. Either at one of the Shimano service centers or send to Shimano.


----------



## jeffsfishin

*Shimano*

Shimano needs to return back to the originals, Green Curado, Pearl Chronarch, Gold Chronarch SF, and the Chronarch 50Mg, These are the reels that put them on top and when taken care of will last a life time, nothing like over engineered super expensive stuff they are making today.


----------



## colbyntx

Talked to the Shimano rep at the fishing show yesterday. He said the Ci4 material actually holds an electronic charge. He said the charge and salt is causing electrolysis at the spool. They have started another anodizing process on the new spools to fix the problem. He said run by FTU or send it in and it will be swapped no problem. I have one of the first Ci4's and haven't had this problem so it's hit or miss?


----------



## Lone-Star

I got a new spool and it was corroded again after a SINGLE trip, took it apart when I got home at the end of the day and it already had a small area of corrosion in the same area as the first spool. 

Im thinking it may have something to do with the screw near the spool. It seems like too much of a coincidence that the pitting occurs on the side with the screw...all the examples I have seen occurred on the screw side...if it was just an issue the spool itself and the ci4 material then one would expect the pitting to occur randomly on either side of the spool.

I started popping the spool out immediately as soon as I get home and that has slowed the pitting down.


----------



## Drundel

jeffsfishin said:


> Shimano needs to return back to the originals, Green Curado, Pearl Chronarch, Gold Chronarch SF, and the Chronarch 50Mg, These are the reels that put them on top and when taken care of will last a life time, nothing like over engineered super expensive stuff they are making today.


Good reels you listed, I have several of each, but the 50/51MG isn't a lifetime reel. Ask any of the repair shops and they can show you pictures of the frame designating. If you fish from a boat and clean it well after each trip, it will list a while, but not if you wade fish and don't clean them well.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

The first person that reported the problem to us has been using the replacement spool with no issues. He is cleaning the reel in the same manner that he has always used. The moral of the story is that the reels need to be cleaned. If this was an issue with the screw, almost all of our spools would corrode that use this method of attaching the side plate. 

There was more than just a change to the anodizing process to the spool. We made changes to the machine process to eliminate the sharp edge as well. This creates an area that will corrode faster than a rounded edge. We also changed the thickness of the spool lip. This allows for more surface penetration for the anodize process. I believe they also changed the anodize to a harder type.


----------



## redfish72

*CI4 New Spool Update - Not Working*

Dan

I received my new updated spool from Roy's Bait and Tackle about a month ago when they received their first batch. I've used my reel with the new spool about 10-15 times. After each trip I would pop the spool out and clean both sides of the spool and add a micro drop of oil to all the bearings. I opened it after my last trip to baffin this past Sat and was surprised to see the corrosion back again.

If you look at the pre-drilled holes in the spool you will see that it is the new spool. The original spool had the holes in a different place. It would be great if a Shimano staff member could PM me with options as to what to do since Roy's didn't really know what to say or do about it. I really love the reel I just wish Shimano would figure this out. If I need to go back to another CoreMg7 then so be it.




























Redfish72


----------



## cfulbright

WoW Shimano needs to get there $h1t together!


Makes me VERY worried about my $420 Metanium reel I just bought.


----------



## big22

not good news, I have a new one I have left in the box now for over a month waiting to see if they get this fixed before I start using it. Thinking now I may just return it and go with another lews.


----------



## colbyntx

cfulbright said:


> WoW Shimano needs to get there $h1t together!
> 
> Makes me VERY worried about my $420 Metanium reel I just bought.


It's only money


----------



## Rojo Runner

I'm on my 3rd spool - the replacement actually corroded faster than the original one - took all of 1 day trip. Shimano has the ability to produce the finest reels, but they need to find a good balance between performance and durability. I would gladly sacrifice a little weight to have a durable reel.


----------



## Sisco Kid

I'm was holding out for the Ci 4 plus, but I'm going to stick with the Core. 3 years no problems.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

Let me send an email to our QC guy and see what he says. I'm on the road for the next 4-5 weeks. I also suggest giving us a call on Monday at 877-577-0600.


----------



## chris1122

Just replaced a ci4 at academy and low and behold after just one trip the new reel is doing the same thing! The spool is starting to pit just like the first reel. This is not right!! Shimano needs to take care if this. It's ridiculous to spend that kinda money of a reel that don't last one trip


----------



## SonnyR6

Bought my Chronarch Ci4 in November last year, used it quite a bit since then. Regular cleaning, fresh water bottle spray and popping the spool out to let her dry etc etc. Then this last trip out from Sabine, came home and did the normal ritual and low and behold my spool was pitting in two spots. Got a hold of Shimano and they acknowledged there is an issue and is working on a fix. I asked if there were an alternative to my sending it back for a replacement spool and was pointed towards FTU, gave them a call and there is plenty of replacement spools. I shop up there a lot anyway so it wasn't a hassle to stop by and swap it out, unfortunately for others that do have this issue and don't live by a Shimano service center it can be a pain getting a replacement spool. Been using Shimano products for over a decade now and this is my first warranty issue, not a bad run so far...


----------



## txdukklr

I had two of my spools replaced at FTU

all the while the sales person told me the new spool will corrode, that the ci4 was a piece of junk that was rushed to market and that the demand for them has gone to zero.

Excellent . . . where was he when i bought four of them at FTU. I picked up the new curado but haven't wet a line yet. Not terribly thrilled this is the third reel that doesn't seem to hold up (ABU MGX and Quantum ppt's).

I really wanted a metanium but I'm simply having no luck with reels. The best in terms of durability are my old greenies. I wanted a lighter, smoother higher performing reel . . . my old greenies were like my benelli shotguns I cleaned em every now and then. These high end reels need to be pampered (which I was doing) and they still hold up for ****.


----------



## MattK

Let me know if you want to sell it


----------



## Lone-Star

txdukklr said:


> I had two of my spools replaced at FTU
> 
> all the while the sales person told me the new spool will corrode, that the ci4 was a piece of junk that was rushed to market and that the demand for them has gone to zero.
> 
> Excellent . . . where was he when i bought four of them at FTU. I picked up the new curado but haven't wet a line yet. Not terribly thrilled this is the third reel that doesn't seem to hold up (ABU MGX and Quantum ppt's).
> 
> I really wanted a metanium but I'm simply having no luck with reels. The best in terms of durability are my old greenies. I wanted a lighter, smoother higher performing reel . . . my old greenies were like my benelli shotguns I cleaned em every now and then. These high end reels need to be pampered (which I was doing) and they still hold up for ****.


Have you tried a chronarch D7? I was hoping the ci4 would be able to replace my old 100a's and SF's but after two corroded spools the ci4 has been retired. The D7 has fit the bill so far, similar performance to the 100SF but noticeable lighter.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

They are working on a solution to correct this issue. Carbon conducts electricity hence the electrolysis issue we are seeing with the spool. I think they have found a solution but it is in the testing stages. As soon as I have a definitive answer I will let everyone know.


----------



## rjc1982

Dan Thorburn said:


> They are working on a solution to correct this issue. Carbon conducts electricity hence the electrolysis issue we are seeing with the spool. I think they have found a solution but it is in the testing stages. As soon as I have a definitive answer I will let everyone know.


Thanks for the update and your support of 2Cool.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

No problem. Sorry for the length of time between posts. Work has me traveling a lot this year. My last trip was 30 days. I leave again Thursday for another 3 weeks.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

Actually carbon is a poor conductor of electricity. It works much like a balloon (rubber is also a poor conductor). When you rub a balloon on your hair or carpet or whatever it builds up a charge and holds it ( like a capacitor). The spinning spool builds up a charge on the carbon frame, which then cannot discharge it as easily as an aluminum frame.
If you want to see this in action look up Van de Graaff generator. I believe that this reel is acting just like it, and building up an electrostatic charge.


----------



## MattK

So we need to get a grounding strap like this for our Ci4's?


----------



## colbyntx

I wounder if how you fish with it makes a differences? I have had my Ci4 since August and use it a lot in saltwater. No issues at all. When I fish, I hold the reel in my hand with just my pinky and ring finger holding the rod. Maybe this is transferring the charge to me instead of the reel??? With that reel on a Sarge MOAR, it's hard to fish with any of those other heavy setups that are like 12ozs!!! lol


----------



## Drundel

Makes me wonder how the Ci4+ Stradic is holding up.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

I am thinking something exactly like that. Great minds........


----------



## BretE

colbyntx said:


> I wounder if how you fish with it makes a differences? I have had my Ci4 since August and use it a lot in saltwater. No issues at all. When I fish, I hold the reel in my hand with just my pinky and ring finger holding the rod. Maybe this is transferring the charge to me instead of the reel??? With that reel on a Sarge MOAR, it's hard to fish with any of those other heavy setups that are like 12ozs!!! lol


I have my Ci4 on a Sarge MOAR too. Been using it pretty much exclusively for the last 6 months or so and it's been more dependable than my Curados or Chronarchs. Guess I got lucky....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

The spinning reels are a totally different beast. There is no free floating spool to spin and build up a charge. Also the way the reel is built, the frame is not isolated from the metal spool. The charge build up cannot happen on the spinners.

Also, I should have stated that on my reel, that I got in August, there is no corrosion at all on my spool. It has seen at least a hundred hours of use solely in salt water. So there is something that separates the reels that corrode and those that don't. One other possibility is the length of boat rides? I rarely run more that 10 minutes to fish or between spots. Also the trip from the ramp to my house is always very short. So I am always handling the reel and dissipating the charge very quickly. Maybe? Just throwing out some thoughts.


----------

